

The Ten Worst Job Interview Questions Ever - edw519
http://www.businesspundit.com/the-ten-worst-job-interview-questions-ever/

======
byrneseyeview
This is incoherent. Why are childish comebacks better than actual responses?
It also looks like the symbols are mixed up (e.g. #9 seems to be about legal
issues, but the icon is for 'hackneyed'). Why isn't question #10 a way to
explain why you're a good fit for that company rather than some other job? Why
isn't #9 a chance to talk about leaving other positions on good terms? Why
would someone take the pen in #8 (this is not rhetorical: if you have an
actual answer, you can obviously take the pen and explain)? Why isn't #7 an
opener for telling someone what kind of office environment you prefer, and
why?

The questions in the post are all bad questions -- but the kind of person who
would answer them like BusinessPundit.com is an even worse employee.

~~~
jeroen
#10 is only a useless question when your only criterium for a job is money.
Assuming you're looking for something more in a job, it's not very strange for
an interviewer to ask about that.

